# Chocolate Raspberry Port



## xxplod (Jun 2, 2010)

has anyone made this and if so can you help me with a recipie please? thanks

Bud


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2010)

Ive made the kit by W.E. and have made something similar to this from scratch which is Strawberry Chocolate Port and the recipe is in our recipe section. Id lower the amount of fruit though if subbing it for Raspberry as raspberry has a much stronger flavor and will hide the Chocolate flavor.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks wade

Bud


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 10, 2010)

.......and then when its all done, I'd give Nikki a bottle.......just saying....


----------

